

Get Rid of DSL and Go Wireless - edw519
http://howto.wired.com/wiki/Get_Rid_of_DSL_and_Go_Wireless?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+wired%2Findex+%28Wired%3A+Index+3+%28Top+Stories+2%29%29&utm_content=My+Yahoo

======
hackworth
"Sponsored by Sprint!"

